# Best Stock Size Tire



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Time for new skins and I could use a little help.

For those of you who have not changed Tire Sizes, 
What tire have you tried that you liked better than stock?


I have had good luck with light truck tires from Kuhmo and Hankook,
but Kumhos are harder to get. :confused


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Check out Bridgestone Potenza RE750's online at the Tire Rack. Great tire for summer & rain. Not very good for winter. Low noise. Slightly lower wear rating at 340 vs 400 for BFG's but a little more grip too. $156 for stock tire size.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...rch=true&partnum=445WR7RE750&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

If you are talking performance only,
I recommend the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3.

Pricey... but you won't be disapointed.

They are the best rain tire out there IMHO
and sticky as all get out when dry.

They won't move an inch in winter though if you have snow.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Eagle+F1+GS-D3


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I just recently had to get a new set. 

Looking at the comparisons, these seem pretty good in the ratings, and aren't too pricey, yet still made by a major company.

Tirerack - Fuzion ZRI


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I've had the best luck with performance Dunlops. In order of preference of what I've tried on my wife's old SHO - Dunlop, Bridgestone, Kumho, Goodyear stock.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

A couple of the guys at work swear by the Yokohama AVS ES100. One drives a 95 3 series that had been upgraded to M3 specs, the other a heavily modified MR2. Having used Yoko's before with good experiences with them, I'm probably going to try them out. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Yokohama&tireModel=AVS+ES100


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

twolf said:


> If you are talking performance only,
> I recommend the Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3.
> 
> Pricey... but you won't be disapointed.
> ...


The F1's do look really cool and are way better than stock. I had them on last summer. When I went to 19" rims I went with Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position, they grip really well; very nice tires.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

bomber76 said:


> A couple of the guys at work swear by the Yokohama AVS ES100. One drives a 95 3 series that had been upgraded to M3 specs, the other a heavily modified MR2. Having used Yoko's before with good experiences with them, I'm probably going to try them out.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Yokohama&tireModel=AVS+ES100


I think that's where I'm going next. They're pretty cheap too. We also have a Suzuki Aerio SX, (Matrix-looking wagon), with lowered springs that could benefit greatly from them, and they're only about $60 apiece on Tirerack in that size.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've known a lot of people that have used ES100's and everyone I've talked to loves them. :cheers


----------

